# Kakashi - the weakest Hokage ever



## Hokage (Nov 25, 2014)

Kakashi is one of the finest shinobi Konoha ever had and one of the best characters in Naruto. Having said that by the time he became Hokage he was surely at his weakest. 

The sharingan was a central figure to Kakashi's power. Chidori needed at least base sharingan to avoid the 'tunnel effect' that placed Kakashi into trouble during the Kakashi gaiden. Kamui which was Kakashi's most poweful jutsu needed Obito's MS and so did Susanoo. By curing him, Naruto has basically stripped him from all those powes that were central in Kakashi's repertoire. 

Under such circumstances he was no match to any of the other Hokages including Tsunade (not really a shinobi but more of a medic) and old Sarutobi.


----------



## BoomerAang (Nov 25, 2014)

Perhaps we'll get a peak at his new fighting style in the new movie. Kakashi excels at the basic ninja fundamentals, which are ninjutsu, taijutsu/weapon use  and genjutsu, and he relies more on strategy than pure destructive power to win his battles. 

After seeing him spam Kamui in Shippuuden fight after fight, it's going to be really cool to see him battle without his sharingan. People forget that this dude has a thousand jutsus in his arsenal and was hailed as a genius even before receiving Obito's sharingan.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 25, 2014)

> thousand jutsus in his arsenal



Er this happened after he got the sharingan... It was mentioned he "copied" a thousand Jutsu.... And we don't know if he can access all of them without the sharingan. Since every time he needed to use a copied jutsu he needed to open the eyes.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 25, 2014)

If you wanted to hit Kakashi with Part ii dimensions he gets overpowered and easily flawed. Whereas if you want him to use the dimensions of Part i where strategy is the key to victory and exposing one's weakness he isn't the weakest Kage. Weast Hokage, now that's certainly debatable. I wouldn't mind seeing a fight against a "no prep" Hiruzen or Tobirama versus Kakashi.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 25, 2014)

Kakashi without Sharingan and Mangekyo Sharingan will never be as strong as War Arc MS Kakashi, probably. Losing precognition and copying ability is such a trouble but can be circumvented, the genjutsu thing is really a dropout though, but losing Kamui is really a giant problem; it's probably the most haxxed jutsu in the Narutoverse. Just think: it doesn't matter how powerful it's your attack, there probably will be a defense strong enough to stop it... but Kamui says "fuck this... I'll just warp that shit and you in a millisecond". Not even going on DMS Kakashi with all Kamui powers, Perfect Susanoo, Kamui Raikiri, Rikudo enhanced speed and chakra and so on.

Also if he has time to think on how work on his power loss, he can surely become stronger; not as before with Sharingan and Kamui hax, but very very strong. If Minato became that strong Kakashi can do it too, he can at the very least surpass Sakumo but with his own powers and not taking in account the Sharingan/Mangekyo Sharingan (not that those weren't his powers, as he had them and worked on them to perfect them; but they aren't "his own"), and by far too. After all, in the captions of the movie "The last" you can read:

_HATAKE KAKASHI

The man who used to be renowned as "Kakashi of the Sharingan".
He may have lost this great power now, but he was trusted to protect and lead the village anyway.


Kakashi: The Ninja that builds the new era!_

He should be fucking powerful even without Sharingan, he his a fucking talented natural genius after all. He will be definitely better than side characters like Hiruzen or Tsunade.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 25, 2014)

He is not stronger then Hiruzen or Tsunade and the Manga is based on power. However, since the 5 Great Villages signed a peace treaty and he is got Naruto and mabe Sasuke behind him. Its not like he needs to be super strong anyway.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 25, 2014)

Skaddix said:


> He is not stronger then Hiruzen or Tsunade and the Manga is based on power. However, since the 5 Great Villages signed a peace treaty and he is got Naruto and mabe Sasuke behind him. Its not like he needs to be super strong anyway.


He could still be easily assassinated and that would be enough to cause conflict or to spark rage in the powerhouses you mentioned.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 25, 2014)

He may be the weakest, but he's probably one of the greatest. As far as being the weakest is concerned, Kakashi relied on his Sharingan to be a useful piece to Konoha, this was during the time that he himself admitted being 'lost'. If Kakashi found himself, instead of relaying on a technique that makes it virtually effortless to be useful to Konoha, he would have been forced to obtain his own power and work on that. Before Naruto, I don't know what the fuck Kakashi was doing. There was rumors he was 'out of shape' even before the War-arc stretching back to Part I, that definitely has something to do with the fact that he didn't know why the fuck he was still carrying on in the world (he was lost like Obito) with his father, mother, and all of the members of his initiation team gone. He had no one, he had no motivation, no drive. Post-war, he had a drive, he had a family~ to maintain peace, to look after Naruto's dream, and his Team 7 ("You really look good now")

Tsunade, Hashirama and arguably Hiruzen were poor village heads. Great ninja, poor kings and queen. 

Kakashi's intelligence coupled with the knowledge of the past and his even personal knowledge of war and loss, he definitely is up there with Naruto and Minato as far as the greatest village heads are concerned. He managed to maintain peace throughout his reign up until Naruto's takeover, and I'm curious to see what developments he's brought to the village.

Kakashi will always be remembered for training and looking over the 7th and greatest Hokage, looking after and training the greatest and most honorable Uchiha and arguably the greatest individual ninja (at this point I believe Sasuke is more powerful than Naruto~ just my opinion) and he'll always be remembered for being the leader of the greatest team in history, who accomplished the greatest victory in history.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 25, 2014)

Well... at least he isn't the weakest kage ever. 

lol Oonoki's granddaughter.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 25, 2014)

*As if that really matters after ninja world war 4. If anything its obvious he took it the position as Place holder until Naruto was ready. Sorta interim Hokage. He was also pretty much ackowledged by all the nija in the war so I dont really see the problem with him becoming one for a short time. *


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 25, 2014)

He may have been fodder, but it seems he didn't fuck up as badly his predecessors, still making him a better Hokage in spite of his fodder status. At least, I hope so.

Who knows though. If ordinary people like Minato and Hiruzen could reach that height, it isn't beyond Kakashi's capacity.



ice77 said:


> *As if that really matters after ninja world war 4. If anything its obvious he took it the position as Place holder until Naruto was ready. Sorta interim Hokage. He was also pretty much ackowledged by all the nija in the war so I dont really see the problem with him becoming one for a short time. *



He was Hokage for more or less a decade, from the time the war ending to Naruto recently taking over in the epilogue. I'd hardly call the longest serving Hokage bar Hiruzen just a place holder.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 25, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> He may have been fodder, but it seems he didn't fuck up as badly his predecessors, still making him a better Hokage in spite of his fodder status. At least, I hope so.
> 
> Who knows though. If ordinary people like Minato and Hiruzen could reach that height, it isn't beyond Kakashi's capacity.
> 
> ...



*Ordinary people Minato and Hiruzen? Let's get one thing straight. Ordinary people don't become hokage.

Well maybe Naruto needed that time to really become a good Hokage....who knows really but it's bltantly obvious to me that he was the Place holder...but once again Danzo was the Place holder until Tsunade awakened from her coma..details are irrelevent since in the end that's what happened. *


----------



## Amol (Nov 25, 2014)

It may be true .
But thing is we have been spoiled by all these God Tiers and Top Tiers fighters.
Kakashi was Jounin without Sharingan. He is more experienced now .
So as long as he is not fighting Demi-Gods(Currently only two persons who are his students) and Top Tiers (Hashirama/Madara level guys who are all dead) Kakashi can do fine against anyone.
No random ninja would be able to assassinate him.
Not that Kakashi really needs strength to be Hokage.
He run village in time of Peace . He had exceptionally strong support .
He just had to maintain status quo .


----------



## Ghost (Nov 25, 2014)

You don't know how strong Kakashi got after the war. Without the Sharingan taking a toll on him he could've easily increased his stats, taijutsu and ninjutsu.


----------



## Мoon (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up learning/copying Shushin no Jutsu from Naruto and using that as an alternative for Kamui. He could build off of that from there (ex. Flying God Technique by the Second Hokage)


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 25, 2014)

After the 4th Great Ninja War ended it was no longer about promoting strength and a powerful military. 'powerful' Kage are no longer a necessity in this era of peace between the villages. It makes more sense now to have the* right *people in charge- people with idealistic and/or pragmatic visions of the future.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 25, 2014)

ice77 said:


> *Ordinary people Minato and Hiruzen? Let's get one thing straight. Ordinary people don't become hokage.
> 
> Well maybe Naruto needed that time to really become a good Hokage....who knows really but it's bltantly obvious to me that he was the Place holder...but once again Danzo was the Place holder until Tsunade awakened from her coma..details are irrelevent since in the end that's what happened. *



Ordinary as in no bloodline, Bijuu, or blood transfusions.

Danzo wasn't a place holder for Tsunade. He was candidate for sixth but was simply killed before he could be elected and have Tsunade deposed. If Kakashi is, then the same could even be said for Tsunade since she made it clear she'd become Hokage until he was ready.



Saikyou said:


> You don't know how strong Kakashi got after the war. Without the Sharingan taking a toll on him he could've easily increased his stats, taijutsu and ninjutsu.



Even if he could compensate to a degree, not like he'd ever come close to the level he was with it.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 25, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Who knows though. If ordinary people like Minato and Hiruzen could reach that height, it isn't beyond Kakashi's capacity.



Hiruzen was a member of the Sarutobi clan. I wouldn't put him in the same boat as your run-of-the-mill shinobi who doesn't have a prominent clan to fall back on.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 25, 2014)

So, what about his father who can stand or fodderize the 3 sannin.

Tsunade is the weakest link.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 25, 2014)

Naw. He copied Gai before his ms got taken away. But instead of 8th gate, he has Obito Gate. He won't die after using it, but it will only activate if he's close to dying since Obito don't want no 3rd wheel.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 26, 2014)

What feat's does he have to do to make him among the strongest?  Cut through bjuu, among the only ones to fight s-class shinobi and survive/win everytime.  Tactictian sure he may not have nukes but its not like he never needed them to win.  Hopefully we do see a different fighting style from his freed up chakra now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2014)

Everyone know Tsunade is the weakest Hokage ever


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 26, 2014)

Its peace era anyway


----------



## MS81 (Nov 26, 2014)

I said it before he going train with Naruto/Kyuubi and Bee/Gyuki.
like Naruto did in the Immortals Arc.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 26, 2014)

He may not be Sharingan Kakashi anymore, but he's still the Copy Ninja who's copied over 1,000 jutsu for his arsenal. He's backed up by that hype alone. It's like prime Hiruzen all over again who was said to have mastered all the techniques of the Village.


----------



## JPongo (Nov 26, 2014)

I gotta agree on this

Not just that but Naruto's "peers" (the other kages) possibly represent a drastic drop in power level compared to previous generations.

Naruto is without peer.  Only Sasuke comes close.

And what was the whole battle for and the alliance when we're back to square one with the villages still separated and the shinobi system still in place?

The only change I see is the annual kage meeting and those kages obviously still have some attitude going


----------



## Lammy (Nov 26, 2014)

Does Kakashi even fucking lift?!


----------



## CrimsonRex (Nov 26, 2014)

Weak but extremely skilled.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, but I think his summons just pissed on your leg.

Silly, but it illustrates an important point. He has the power as Hokage to simply call upon others to jack some serious shit up (like Nardo n Sauce). 

Kakashi's a pimp. He doesn't need to get his hands dirty. He's got people


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 27, 2014)

Vs 











*Fight!*



Damn it,now I ship them.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 27, 2014)

Revy said:


> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You can't blame him for that. I would let her kick my ass every damn day just to see that jelly in motion too.


----------



## Amol (Nov 27, 2014)

Revy said:


> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are boss Revy.
Take my Rep.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Now if Kishi had Obito transfer his Rikudou chakra to him before he died instead of making Obito a ghost inside him...Grrr


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 27, 2014)

And yet he is the only one who seemingly didn't screw up with his decisions during his reign as hokage.

He may not be Hashi tier in power but his intelligence, strategic mind, leadership skills and learning from the past did make him a great ruler.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 27, 2014)

> And yet he is the only one who seemingly didn't screw up with his decisions during his reign as hokage.



The only reason he didn't screw anything up is because there's nothing to screw up anymore when he got the position, seriously even if he just sit on the chair all day and read his porn, Nothing major would happen in or with the village.



> is intelligence, strategic mind, leadership skills and learning from the past did make him a great ruler.



* What intelligence?
* What Strategic mind? 
* What leadership?

Er can you show scan for this things.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't think he is much weaker  than old Hiruzen. But yeah he was too weak to be the Hokage, but at the same time, he probably was the only candidate, considering Tsunade wanted to step down, and Naruto declined for some reason. Kakashi was the only viable shinobi to take up the task.


----------

